# medical aid cover



## revdnkc (Oct 20, 2013)

I am a temporary resident of SA through October 2016, with plans to extend or establish permanent residency. I am 67. What are my options in terms of procuring medical aid coverage for hospitalization and gap only through a SA plan?


----------

